# Problema con encendido de notebook eurocase



## Blacho (Mar 5, 2017)

Hola amigos como va,  recurro a ustedes porque eh tenido un problema con una notebook eurocase  E4 Dual core T4500 320gb el problema es que hace unos días la fui a prender y al apretar el botón de encendido solo prendió una ves la luz azul del botón y una vez la luz que marca el encendido y se apago,  y ahora en más cada vez que apretó el botón hace solo eso,  cuestión,  la lleve a un técnico y me dijo que se había desoldado algo de adentro porque supuestamente se pasaba de voltaje,  la soldó al menos unas 5 veces y cada vez que la soldaba andaba perfecto pero al desconectarlo de la corriente y enchufarlo de nuevo o simplemente apagarla y prenderle volvía a hacer ese mismo caso,  lo que yo quiero es que si ustedes compañeros me pueden ayudar a resolver este problema ya que el técnico me cobro 1500 pesos por algo que hizo mal 5 veces y la última vez me termino diciendo que era yo el que la rompía cuando no era así solo intentaba prenderle,  bueno les paso la. Mother que tiene que es una Foxconn ML1-H94V-0 esa es la Mother que tiene  la verdad que me la regalaron a la notebook y no quiero tirarla ni llevarla a otro técnico y que me vuelva a pasar lo mismo,  gracias amigos ...



Bueno acá les dejo un par de fotos,  aclaro en una de las fotos se ve un tipo de esos fusibles chiquitos que esta quemado,  eso ya estaba desde antes que empezará a hacer este tipo de cosas con el botón de encendido espero me puedan ayudar por favor porque la uso para el trabajo y los estudios y no quiero cambiarla ya que es un regalo y es muy cómoda para todo,  desde ya gracias y si pueden ayudarme en algo en las imágenes marquen  lo que tengo que verificar si no es molestia,  muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 17, 2017)

@Blacho  Las placas de ordenador son bastante complicadas de reparar aún sabiendo un poco por donde van los tiros.
Te recomiendo que si no sabes mas o menos lo que haces, no toques nada y procura llevarla a un SAT en el que trabajen de forma mas seria.
No se desuelda nada por exceso de voltaje, en todo caso se estropea. Te aconsejo revisar también el adaptador de corriente a ver si está funcionando en las condiciones que debe.
Para diagnosticar correctamente hay muchas pruebas que hacer y sin tener la placa en las manos resulta muy poco probable que se llegue a alguna conclusión dada la avería. En todo caso te puedo decir que aún llegando a alguna conclusión llevar a cabo la reparación sería algo poco probable si no dispones de los medios adecuados.

Insisto que lo lleves a un servicio técnico serio para que le den solución, pero llevarlo desmontado no es algo que agrade a quien lo vaya a reparar, principalmente porque le contaminas el escenario.

Primero tienes que descartar averías en memoria y micro, ésto se hace por prueba y error, o sea, cambiandolos por otros que sabes que sí funcionan. En todo caso, tienes varios post en la sección de destacados que te ayudarán a revisar la placa.

Saludos.


----------



## musimarmol (May 31, 2017)

hola, a mi me paso con una notebook compaq y era la placa de video que por la temperatura se desoldaba y le hicieron un reballing con mejor estanio y quedo bien


----------



## Daniel.more (May 31, 2017)

pienso lo mismo que el compañero Tiago, sabias palabras, tu avería tiene pinta de ser lo que bien comenta musimarmol, el puente norte o chip de vídeo con soldaduras resquebrajadas, y el SAT  que lo reparaba le hacia un reflow chapusero mal hecho con una pistola de calor....busca un técnico que haga reballing "CON MAQUINA" y pídele presupuesto, saludos.


----------



## XoChe (May 31, 2017)

Hola.

Tu placa es una Quanta QL6, Foxconn es el fabricante. Puedes bajarte el esquema aquí: http://www.mediafire.com/file/xdq1a1mrkpwt96w/61a2d_Quanta_QL6_r2a.pdf

Todo apunta a que tienes un corto en la entrada de corriente (pág. 32). Aunque no indicas si al conectar el cargador este se protege y se apaga o las pruebas las has realizado sólo con batería. Con un tester en modo continuidad mide entre cualquier borne de PL4 o PL5 con respecto a masa. Yo antes de nada quitaría los restos del condensador PC92 y limpiaría la zona y luego con un tester miraría si hay corto. Aplica el sistema de detección de cortos que explicó en un tutorial tiago, aunque probablemente alguno de los condensadores (sólo tienes 4) de filtrado de esta etapa de entrada puede ser el culpable. 

Si esa parte está ok, entonces tendrías que hacer mediciones y ver como está respondiendo PU2 (ISL6251A)  
 Es a primera vista una avería no muy complicada si tienes conocimientos de electrónica y has batallado algo con circuitería de laptop.

Suerte

Pd. Para las mediciones en componentes con encapsulados QFN te será imprescindible puntas para medir en smd o medir en componentes que se conecten a los pines del regulador.



Acabo de ver en las fotos que al parecer le han dado un calentón al puente norte, aunque es raro que fallen estos intel tan tochos, aunque el filtro de entrada al que hice mención antes, no pinta nada bien.


----------



## tiago (Jun 1, 2017)

musimarmol dijo:


> hola, a mi me paso con una notebook compaq y era la placa de video que por la temperatura se desoldaba y le hicieron un reballing con mejor estanio y quedo bien



Pero ésta no lleva gráfica dedicada, solo puente norte y como dice XoChe es dificil que fallen.


XoChe dijo:


> Acabo de ver en las fotos que al parecer le han dado un calentón al  puente norte, aunque es raro que fallen estos intel tan tochos, aunque  el filtro de entrada al que hice mención antes, no pinta nada  bien.



Si, parece que le falta el pegamento de las esquinas. O me lo hace la vista.
Puede que se haya estropeado el NB de hacerlo sudar mucho.

Saludos.


----------

